# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Gold Club [Golden Iris, Rhapsody, Cunard Princess, Cunard Conquest]

## mastrokostas



----------


## grangelo

Μια φωτο και απο εμενα το rhapsody της MSC. (Η πρωτη που ανεβαζω στο forum)

----------


## esperos

Και  μια  είδηση  σήμερα  από  τον  Ιταλικό  διαδικτυακό  τύπο.
Το  κρουαζιερόπλοιο  RHAPSODY  της  MSC Cruises  πέρασε  μετά  από  πώληση  του  στην  Ισραηλινή  MANO Maritime,  οπότε  μάλλον  θα  το  δούμε  κατά  τα  δικά  μας  μέρη  για  τις  καθιερωμένες  εργασίες  πριν  αναλάβει  υπηρεσία.

----------


## sea world

Na pros8esw ki egw, mias kai zw ekei, oti to ploio metonomastike se _Golden Iris_ kai anaxwrhse apo ta Italika udata gia Anatolikotera :Wink: 
Auto pou mou ekane entipwsi, einai oti exei arketous fan poy emfanistikan twra, ka8ws ka8olh thn diarkeia ths 8hteias tou sthn MSC-se antistoixo forum me to diko mas-den eixe idiaiterh mneia!
Anyway! Kaloriziko na einai sth nea tou etaireia!

----------


## sea world

The "Golden Iris" is Israel's golden passenger liner, with 400 cabins carrying 1,000 passengers on the country's golden ship. Including a gym with sea view, full duty free shopping arcade, exclusive cabins, restaurant with rich menu, fully stocked modern bar, spacious swimming pools, sun tanning decks, spa, sauna and more. Sail away in the utmost comfort on the Golden Iris.

----------


## starce

To Golden Iris vrisketai sth Genova, gia episkevi kai gia alagi onoma.

----------


## sea world

> To Golden Iris vrisketai sth Genova, gia episkevi kai gia alagi onoma.


Μήπως ξέρουμε και το ναυπηγείο? Γιατί Ιταλικά ναυτιλιακά Φόρουμ, αναφέρουν ότι ήδη αναχώρησε απο Ιταλία :Confused:

----------


## starce

Mexri proxtes htan sthn Genova. Tora ida to site to ''Porto di Genova'' kai to plio den inai. Tote prepi na exi figi extes. To alaksane to onoma  kai apo ti fenoyndanai sth photo sto plio ixanai arxisi doylies. An alaksan nafpligio teleftea stigmi afto den to gnoriso.
Pandos signomi gia tin lathos pliroforia
KALO PASXA SE OLOYS TOYS FILOYS TO NAUTILIA
Raimondo

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Golden Iris*...Πειραιας 15-8-2009.

DSCN2852.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Το Golden Iris στην Σύρο, 16 Αυγούστου 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53509

----------


## ndimitr93

Golden Iris αναχωρώντας από την Σούδα στις 23-09-09.... :Very Happy: 
Αφιερωμένες στους TSS Apollon και gtogias.... :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Golden Iris στην Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη στους gtogias,ndimitri,mastrokosta και stratocy.

----------


## nkr

Το GOLDEN IRIS στην Σαντορινη παιζει με τις σκιες.Αφιερωμενη στους ndimitri,nikos v,nikos maroulis αλλα και στους φιλους cpt babis,donzoune,nissos mykonos,laz94,cataman,nautical,heraklion και Εργης.


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1260184175

----------


## stratoscy

> Golden Iris στην Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη στους gtogias,ndimitri,mastrokosta και stratocy.


 
Μιλαμε έχω μείνει με ανοιχτό το στόμα.Σ ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr είναι υπέροχη. :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Golden Iris την Σαντορίνη φέτος το καλοκαίρι παρέα με το The Calypso!!!!!Αφιερωμένη στον nkr,stratoscy κ στους Σαντορινιους!!! :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67981

----------


## stratoscy

> Golden Iris την Σαντορίνη φέτος το καλοκαίρι παρέα με το The Calypso!!!!!Αφιερωμένη στον nkr,stratoscy κ στους Σαντορινιους!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67981


Πώ πώ παιδιά είχα κάτι νεύρα τώρα και μου φτιάξατε την ημέρα.Να στε καλά όλοι.Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Αρτέμη η φώτο είναι υπέροχη!!@!@! :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου στις 18:00 απο Σούδα.

P5040011.JPG

P5040022.JPG

----------


## Localip

Σε ευχαριστούμε για τις ωραίες Φώτο. Πολύ όμορφες.
  Είναι από τα πλοία που λατρεύω !!!

----------


## Localip

...μην επαναλαμβάνομαι οτι αύτο το πλοίο το λατεύω !!! 

χεχεχε...

27/07/2010 κατά τον απόπλου της από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Αφιερωμένο σε όλο τον καλό κόσμο του site...

(sorry για την ποιότητα, ενα απλό κινητό έχω)

IMG_0123.JPG

IMG_0124.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*GOLDEN IRIS-Σήμερα έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.!
P7273026.jpg*

----------


## Trakman

Στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου

Για το φίλο Localip

Trakakis_P6222340b.jpg

----------


## Localip

Καταρχήν να σε ευχαριστήσω για την photo 

και κατά δεύτερον να σε συγχαρώ για την πολύ ωραία photo !!!


Να σαι καλά φίλε Trakman !!!

----------


## nkr

*Το GOLDEN IRIS καθως φευγει απο την Σαντορινη.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,Trakman,localip,Konigi,Dimitris T. και Καρολο.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφη αεροφωτογραφια!!!  Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο nkr

----------


## Localip

Να σαι καλά. 
  Σε ευχαριστούμε για την ωραία photo.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr. Υπέροχηηηηηηηηηη :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού σου αρέσει, άλλη μια απο πολύ μακριά στη Σαντορίνη στις 16/04/2010. Χαρισμένη σε σένα και τους φίλους που προαναφέρω :Wink:  :Razz: .

AQUAMARIME 33 16-04-2010.jpg

----------


## nkr

*Καθως εισερχεται στον Ορμο Θηρων......
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,minoan,tss apollon,deep blue,localip,Trakman και Καρολο*
100_4805.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να κατέβαινα 4-5 μέρες να έβλεπα τους φίλους και να τράβαγα φωτο :Sad: .

----------


## mike_rodos

*Golden Iris, Ρόδος 9/9/2010*

DSCN9745.jpg

----------


## nkr

*Φευγοντας απο την Σαντορινη.....
Αφιερωμενη στους mike_rodos,pantelis2009,localip,Trakman,tss apollon,deep blue,IONIAN STAR,Gamemaniac και Καρολο*
100_4814.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr :Wink: .

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο δεν ξερω γιατι...αλλα σχεδον παντα και σχεδον σε ολα τα λιμανια περιπολειται συνεχως απο το Λιμενικο.Εχω ακουσει πως εχουν κανει παρατηρηση σε παιδι που πηγε να βγαλει φωτογραφια..και φυσικα και εκεινη την ημερα που τραβηξα το βιντεο ,πλωτο του λιμενικου ηταν συνεχως στο πηγαινε ελα...βεβαια η mano cruises ειναι η μονη που μου εχει κοινοποιησει βιντεο στη σελιδα της  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το GOLDEN IRIS στις 16-10-2011 αραγμένο στην παγόδα.

GOLDEN IRIS 05 16-10-2011.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το Golden Iris αναχωροντας..

GOLDEN IRIS 1.jpg
και σε 2 θεσεις στο λιμανι ..στον ΟΛΠ τον Ιουνιο και στον προλιμενα τον Αυγουστο
GOLDEN IRIS 2.jpgGOLDEN IRIS 3.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Το εβγαλα και εγω στην ιδια θεση,μια μερα που επεστρεφα Πειραια με τον Αδαμαντιο.Αν μη τι αλλο ομορφο πλοιο!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Και πρεπει να ειχες διπλα σου εναν μικρο μου φιλο..αν  ησουν την ωρα δηλαδη που επεστρεψε και ενα δελφινι ρυμουλκουμενο!

----------


## Aquaman

Αν θυμαμαι καλα,δεν υπηρχε καποιο δελφινι στο σκηνικο...παντως 28 Αυγουστου ημουν εκει!

----------


## Express Pigasos

κατεβαινει το Cavo D΄Oro το παπορο...να κανει δοκιμαστικο (δυσκολο τετοια ωρα..) η να κατεβαινει Ισραηλ?

----------


## Aquaman

Στον προλιμενα του Πειραια περυσι τον Αυγουστο.

----------


## Ellinis

To αψεγάδιαστο GOLDEN IRIS την περασμένη Τρίτη στη Ρόδο και ένα γυμνάσιο να γίνεται στο πρυμνιό ντεκ. Ένα εξαιρετικά επιτυχημένο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που δίχως απρόοπτα θα ταξιδεύει για αρκετά ακόμη.

P1010030.jpg P1010032.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Πανεμορφο πλοιο, αρχοντικο και παλαιας κοπης!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Golden Iris στο λιμανι της Μυκονου 29-8-2013

 ΦωτοΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ
_DSCN9787LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Golden Iris*
Απόπλους από το μεγάλο λιμάνι σήμερα

DSC_0232.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Golden   Iris   στο λιμανι του Πειραια 27-5-2014 

_DSCN9136ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Πάλι καλά που έρχεται και ένα κλασσικό βαπόρι (που φθάσαμε να λέμε κλασσικό το Cunard Princess!) γιατι με τις πλωτές πολυκατοικίες έχουν διαταραχθεί οι αισθήσεις μας τελευταία

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάλι καλά που έρχεται και ένα κλασσικό βαπόρι (που φθάσαμε να λέμε κλασσικό το Cunard Princess!) γιατι με τις πλωτές πολυκατοικίες έχουν διαταραχθεί οι αισθήσεις μας τελευταία


 To κλασικό είναι κάτι που αλλάζει. Εμένα όταν εμφανίστηκαν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια α' γενιάς,σαν αυτό κ λίγο παλιότερα,δεν μου άρεσαν κ τόσο. Εντάξει οι πλωτές πολυκατοικίες μπορεί να αρέσουν στους πιτσιρικάδες εδώ μέσα κ που ξέρεις ( ; )  μεθαύριο μπορεί κ αυτές να τις λένε κλασικά..βαπόρια. Θεός φυλάξοι δλδ!

----------


## Ilias 92

Πρωινός καταπλους στον Πειραιά. Τρίτη 27 Μαΐου 2014 7:30 πμ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το GOLDEN IRIS στις 17-05-2011 δεμένο στον Πειραιά. 

GOLDEN IRIS 01 17-05-2011.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

To βαπόρι στην Ερμούπολη πριν λίγες ημέρες, μάλιστα δείχνει πεντακάθαρο εξωτερικά!

DSCN0606.jpg

----------


## proussos

iris 002.jpg

*Στη Μύκονο πριν λίγες ημέρες...
Προσεγμένο και περιποιημένο.*

----------


## mastrokostas

Βαπόρι μια παλιάς φουρνιάς !

----------


## kalypso

Golden Iris στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος στην Αυλίδα στις 9/11/2014
DSC_0998.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Golden Iris στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος
DSC_0.jpg

----------


## kalypso

Ξανα στη δεξαμενή το Golden Iris στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδος
DSC_0.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Golden Iris ξεκίνησε πριν λίγο από τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας με προορισμό τη Χάιφα, που θα φτάσει στις 15/03 και ώρα 15.00 UTC. Καλή σεζόν σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Ξέρει κανείς κάτι παραπάνω!!!!!!!!!
Εδώ το Golden Iris τον Οκτώβριο του 2011 στην Παγόδα.

GOLDEN IRIS 04 16-10-2011.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

*Golden Iris   * 
Πριν λιγες μερες ανοιχτα της Ευβοιας 

sk_0028.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το GOLDEN IRIS στις 29-05-2015 ανοικτά από την Πάργα με κατεύθυνση προς Κέρκυρα, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το ¶γιος Σπυρίδων που πήγαινε για Παξούς για πρώτη φορά.

GOLDEN-IRIS-10-29-05-2015.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Τ πλοιο εχει αποπλευσει απο την ΧΑΛΚΙΔΑ με προορισμο την ΧΑΙΦΑ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον δοκιμαστικά κάνει ακόμη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Golden Iris έφυγε από τη Χαλκίδα και αυτή την ώρα περνά από τους Αγίους Αποστόλους.......με 9,9 μίλια και με προορισμό όπως λέει το AIS του τη Χάιφα.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πανέμορφο σκαρί σε μια όμορφη μανούβρα του στη Ρόδο

ADK_4388 (Large).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Golden Iris τελείωσε με τις κρουαζιέρες του και πηγαίνει στην Χαλκίδα για την συντήρηση του. Αυτή την ώρα Ανατολικά από τη Δονούσα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στη Χαλκίδα και έβαλε πορεία για Χάιφα. Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από το Δήλεσι.

----------


## alkeos

Η πάλαι ποτέ πριγκίπισσα της Cunard, τακτικός επισκέπτης στο λιμάνι μας τα τελευταία χρόνια, κατά την άφιξή της χτες το απόγευμα

PA180001.jpg

PA180036.jpg
Θεσσαλονίκη, 18//10/2017

PA180028.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο έρχεται Χαλκίδα,μάλλον για να ξεχειμονιάσει .

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο παραμένει δεμένο στην Αυλίδα αλλά εδώ και λίγους μήνες στο σκαρί του έχει γραφτεί ένα νέο όνομα: GOLDEN CLUB. To όνομα δεν παραπέμπει σε πώληση για διάλυση οπότε μένει να δούμε αν πρόκειται να αναλάβει κάποιο νέο ρόλο...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To πλοοίο παραμένει δεμένο στην Αυλίδα αλλά εδώ και λίγους μήνες στο σκαρί του έχει γραφτεί ένα νέο όνομα: GOLDEN CLUB. To όνομα δεν παραπέμπει σε πώληση για διάλυση οπότε μένει να δούμε αν πρόκειται να αναλάβει κάποιο νέο ρόλο...


GOLD CLUB αναφέρεται στο Μarine Traffic σύμφωνα με το οποίο η μετονομασία έγινε τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο.

----------


## Ellinis

έχεις δίκιο φίλε, διόρθωσα τον τίτλο.

----------

